# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Son's Trip to NYC

## cassidain

Looking for counsel on hotel accommodations for my son and some of his buddies home for the summer from school doing a jaunt up to la Grande Pomme. 
Part of town? Specific hotels? Booking sites? etc.
Help much appreciated by me, him, and buddies.  :)

----------


## mm

My kids (one 18 one 14) liked the Marriott Marquis on Times Square.  Though I got tired of the crowds my kids thought it was exciting.  It is also close to theaters, nightclubs etc.  Rooms are very nice we had a room with two queen beds that served the four of us perfectly and the price was very reasonable.  (about $350 per night.)

We found best prices on Marriott's website but you may have other sources.  Look for web only prices.

----------


## marybeth

Nothing against Times Square, especially if they have never been to NYC bit for young men, especially over 21 who might want to hit bars or clubs they would be WAY better off down town, like the East Village or Lower East Side, or even Brooklyn.  Williamsburg is full of young people, bars and clubs with live music.

----------


## cassidain

I should have said, but they're all rising sophomores. Three guys, one girl, 19-20 years old. 
I might worry that Times Square would be a bit frenetic???

----------


## marybeth

What are they interested in doing?  The shops and restaurants catering to their age group are found in the neighborhoods I listed above.  Add Soho, the West Village (locale of NYU so lots of young people) and the Meatpacking District.  More cheap but trendy eats in these areas too.  On the other hand, if they are mainly interested in theatre and museums, Midtown is well situated for that.
The subway is their friend, an unlimited 7 day pass is less than $30 and will pay for itself in 2.5 day.

----------


## MIke R

Marybeth has got it right...and I grew up hanging out in ALL those neighborhoods....

----------


## JEK

Try the Standard on the High Line. Fun and trendy. http://www.standardhotels.com/new-york-city

----------


## JEK



----------


## cassidain

Looks hip, price ok, but they'd like to find a nice room with 2 queen beds if possible...they're college kids on a budget who are accustomed to road trips with 4 per room.
Their rooms 1 bed only apparently.

----------


## marybeth

Try the Best Western Bowey Hanbee Hotel on the border of the LES and East Village.  Great area for young people, close to the subway and good rates.  I put in for the last w/e in July and a room with 2 queens came in at $220.  Don't be put off by the Best Western chain, this is a boutique hotel that was recently updated.

----------


## andynap

Marybeth with your move to Pittsburgh will you still visit  NYC frequently or will it be Chicago?

----------


## marybeth

My new boss said there were cheap flights from the 'Burgh to NYC so I'm sure we'll get there a few times a year.  On the other hand, I love Chicago too!  We have family in the 'burbs so will try to visit this year.  We haven't been to Chicago since 2006.  But now living in a city (of sorts) we will be less motivated to get out of our small town.
We are also planning, of all places, Cleveland.   I've heard good things about some urban renewal, and of course there is the Rock-n-Roll Hall of Fame, which currently has a Grateful Dead exhibit I'm dying to see....

----------


## NYCFred

> Try the Standard on the High Line. Fun and trendy. http://www.standardhotels.com/new-york-city




WHOO HOOO!!! Nekkid window sex for all to see....

You DOG!

----------


## RickyG

For kids, I like the Soho Grand or the Tribecca Grand.  
However, I think you can save some ching if you try the W in Hoboken.  
Hoboken is a fantastic "youth" town and you are 15 mins on the PATH from midtown....$2.50/trip, best deal in NYC.

----------


## KevinS

I liked the Soho Grand when I was working at Hudson & W. Houston.  Or is that W. Houston & Hudson?

----------

